# Lens Across America : ROUND 3!



## 480sparky

Importrant note:  As this lens has become unusable, LAA Round 3 is now Closed.  Please direct your attention to LAA, Round 4.


















OK, folks, it's time for *ROUND 3!!!!!!*

------------------------------------------------


Announcing: _*Lens Across America, Round 3.*_



------------------------------------------------

A while back, I scored a slightly damaged  Nikkor D-AF 28-105/3.5-4.5 for the Lens Across America. Slightly damaged = a couple of scratches on the front element. But they don't look like they'll affect IQ any, 'cept maybe for a bit more flare when shooting into the sun.  But hey, the price was right!







KR jokes aside, here&#8217;s his page about it: Nikon 28-105mm

*The reason for this project? Simple:  To show that it's not expensive gear that creates great images..... it's the person behind it.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Since the lenses in the Original, as well as the Round 2, version of this project have seemingly disappeared into the Great Abyss, it's time to enact a bit more control.



*So, here&#8217;s The Rules:*



The lens is for Nikon's F-mount. However, a Nikon-to-Canon adapter has been donated by HughGuessWho.  So Nikon & Canon shooters can participate.
The project is for US members only.  This is because of duties imposed by other countries.  Sorry.
PM me if you're interested in participating. The whole idea is to create a collection of images across the country with a common thread: The Lens.
Names will be added to The List in the order they are received.
To be fair to those cheated out of the chance to participate in Rounds 1 and 2, any member who signed up for those but never received the lens will be given preferential treatment.  This means, they may cut in line in front of those already listed, should they decide to do so.  Or, they may decide they want to participate, and later on desire to be moved up on the list.
For those who have participated in Rounds 1 and 2, you can still sign up for Round 3.
Rule 7. Oooh The Big One.  This was a huge point of contention on the other two attempts.  7 days.  One week.  168 hours.  OK, so this isn';t set in stone, but try to send it along in a timely manner.  If you receive the lens on a Saturday, you won't rot in hell for keeping it for 9 days and sending it out the Monday next.  You get the point, though:  one week per participant.  It's an incredibly simple concept.
There's no limit to the number of photos you can take, but please only post your best..... the keepers, as it were.
Please geotag the photos at Panoramio when you upload them.  You can GeoTag them once the uploading process starts.  Please GeoTag all the images you upload.
Bad Luck Rule:  Yeah, we're human.  I realize that this lens may be damaged, lost or destroyed.  If you let go of it and it plunks into the lake, or takes a fatal ride down as your tripod falls over, oh well,...... that's life.  Don't feel bad, it's not a $10,000 lens.  We all promise not to burn you at the stake. (But we will go on a WitchHunt if you KEEP the lens......)


How to participate?


I must, in a PM, receive your name, address, email address and phone number.  I promise I'll hold this information in strictest confidence and you won't get spammed or sold out to telemarketers; this is simply to keep this Lens from disappearing into the Great Unknown like the others.  I will send you an email and maybe even call your phone number and expect a reply.  _No reply = you don't get added to the list._
When you're half-way through shooting your ONE WEEK with the lens, contact the next person on The List via PM to arrange shipment to them.  The Lens arrived with a $5 bill, so no one can claim poverty and not ship The Lens on.  Just make sure to ship it out with a like $5 bill to the next person.
Once your turn comes up, make contact with the current participant (who is in possession of The Lens) to arrange for shipping to you.
When you send the lens off to the next person on the List, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of The Lens.
When you receive The Lens, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of it.
What to shoot?  Well, that's totally up to you.  Landscapes, macros, sports, your kids, whatever you desire''''.. except for naughty stuff.
If, for some reason, you want to opt out, just PM me.  No hard feelings.  Maybe I can put your further down on the list.

Other Whats and Wherefores:


If anyone wants to add a small token to the project, well that would just be downright appreciated by all.  A Nikon F-to-Canon adapter has already been donated as a nice gesture from HughGuessWho to the Canonites of the forum.  Maybe a filter or two you no longer need (62mm, if you're wondering).  Braineack has donated a hood.
Posting images for this project will be on a Group I have created on my Panoramio account.
Do you need to pay for insurance or delivery confirmation when shipping?  Heck no! The Lens isn';t worth it.  If you want to, that's fine, but the cost is yours.
You don't need to shoot with just this Lens by itself.  If you have a teleconverter, or macro filters/extension tubes, or a ring flash, CPL, ND or whatever else in your arsenal, by all means use it!
Hopefully, Third Time's The Charm.  Maybe this Lens will make it to everyone on the list, and possibly to some more than once.  But, if it gets dropped in a lake, lost in transit or destroyed beyond use, that's life.  The project will be over...... no lens can replace it as the whole purpose is for us to use _just this One Lens_.
Oh, the lens will autofocus on Nikon bodies that have a motor in them.  If yours doesn't (D40, D50, D60, D3xxx, D5xxx et al), then you'll need to focus manually.
When you ship The Lens off to the next participant, please use a carrier appropriate for the mailing address. UPS, FedEx and the like cannot deliver to a Post Office box.
Suggested upload size:  Maximum of 1,000 pixels along the long edge of the images.
You can view the images on a Google Map here.
Shoot film?  Sure!  As long as the lens works on your film body, by all means.  You'll just need to scan the results in order to post them.



That's about all I can think of for the time being. Here's who's on The List so far:

480sparky
ratssass
sm4him
Tiller
Braineack
LakeFX
Derrel
oldhippy
D-B-J
snowbear
paigew
xj0hnx
Designer
Boomer
astroNikon
Aloicious
Photodude1956
Justman1020
Rocketman1978
ToddTN
MartinCrabtree

*MOREGONE*

IronMaskDuval
MK3Brent
SoulfulRecover
Life
Zman9398
DGMPhotography
pthrift
frommrstomommy
------
Second go-around:
D-B-J


(*Member in Bold* is current user of The Lens)
*
*****************************
*
Let's make this the lens that makes a complete journey!*

********************************


----------



## sm4him

:smileys: :smileys:  :smileys:


----------



## paigew

I would love to participate...but I shoot canon


----------



## Aloicious

I'm in I'll send you a PM sparky


----------



## 480sparky

paigew said:


> I would love to participate...but I shoot canon



Don't count yourself out.... maybe an adapter will get added.


----------



## manicmike

I think adding in that recipients need to be a semi regular poster would help lower the chances of someone "losing" the lens. But that's just me. Cool thing to do.


----------



## LakeFX

I know that I'm pretty new to the forum, but I hope I've been active enough that you don't consider me a flight risk.


----------



## limr

I can't participate either unless there is a Canon adapter (my bf has a Canon DSLR I could shoot with) but that's okay. It'll be fun to see all the pictures from everyone!


----------



## Tiller

Alas, another Canon user. I'm excited though. Cool thing to do!!


----------



## pgriz

Hey, maybe we Canon shooters can free-lens it?  That might add a little frisson to the picture quality!  Oh, and I'm out as I'd have to pick it up south of the border and convince the friendly border person (they're people?  maybe) that I didn't kill anyone or at least mug anyone to get the lens.  And then I'll have to smuggle it back.


----------



## MK3Brent

Or you people can come to the dark side.


----------



## pgriz

MK3Brent said:


> Or you people can come to the dark side.



yeah, but that's almost expected.  No real challenge in that.  It's like the guy who was promised by the Devil "I'll make you irresistible to women, richer than Bill Gates and Warren Buffet combined, and you can get anything you want with a snap of a finger.  At the end I'll get your soul", and the guy says "ok, so what's the catch?".  

Now if we can get the Nikon lens to make out with the Canon cameras without the required coupling...  now we are truly creating a dark side! (or maybe it's just a light leak).


----------



## ratssass

> It&#8217;s an incredibly simple concept.



QFT!!

  Sparky,Do I need to re-submit info??


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> QFT!!
> 
> Sparky,Do I need to re-submit info??



No.


----------



## HughGuessWho

480sparky said:


> Don't count yourself out.... maybe an adapter will get added.


I will participate in this project by donating a yet to be purchased Nikon to Canon adapter. I will order one ASAP and contact Sparky for a ship to address.


----------



## Tiller

Awesome!!


----------



## mmaria

Oh,I think this is a great idea and experience!

I wish I could be a part of it but


----------



## Braineack

medium flat rate out to you is probably only $20


----------



## 480sparky

For those who have signed up, I'm missing some information from you.  I've sent you a PM.

For the rest of you, check your email.


----------



## ratssass

no e-mail,no PM.....


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> no e-mail,no PM.....


----------



## ratssass

ok


----------



## ratssass

_WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wasted my 1000th post writing OK?????!!!!!!_


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> medium flat rate out to you is probably only $20



I had to google that...


----------



## pjaye

ratssass said:


> _WTF!!. !!!!!!!!! I wasted my 1000th post writing OK?????!!!!!!_



You could edit it just saying


----------



## ratssass

...the moment is gone


----------



## 480sparky

symplybarb said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WTF!!. !!!!!!!!! I wasted my 1000th post writing OK?????!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could edit it just saying
Click to expand...



Actually, he could have just posted a "1,000th post!" post somewhere else, and no one would have been the wiser.


----------



## ratssass

i stand by my decision


----------



## ratssass

....be advised,expect 995 more useless posts


----------



## ratssass

Robbins..........what do you attribute your success to?


----------



## snowbear

ratssass said:


> ....be advised,expect 995 more useless posts



I always knew you were just a post-wh*re!


----------



## HughGuessWho

HughGuessWho said:


> I will participate in this project by donating a yet to be purchased Nikon to Canon adapter. I will order one ASAP and contact Sparky for a ship to address.


Maybe I spoke out of hand. I can't find a Canon lens to Nikon body adapters . There are tons of Nikon  lens to Canon body adapters. If anyone can find one, please post the link.


----------



## pixmedic

HughGuessWho said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will participate in this project by donating a yet to be purchased Nikon to Canon adapter. I will order one ASAP and contact Sparky for a ship to address.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I spoke out of hand. I can't find a Canon lens to Nikon body adapters . There are tons of Nikon  lens to Canon body adapters. If anyone can find one, please post the link.
Click to expand...


the lens is Nikon. 
you need an adapter for a nikon lens to go on a canon camera so people with canons can participate.


----------



## HughGuessWho

pixmedic said:


> the lens is Nikon. you need an adapter for a nikon lens to go on a canon camera so people with canons can participate.


Duh. Sorry. Old age syndrome.


----------



## HughGuessWho

HughGuessWho said:


> Duh. Sorry. Old age syndrome.


Ordered. Should arrive Wednesday. If someone would PM me an address to send it to, please. Then Canon owners can get on the list.


----------



## 480sparky

Went for a walk-about this afternoon with the Lens.  Most of the images are posted, working on one B&W conversion and if it works out I'll post it as well.


----------



## manicmike

480sparky said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> _WTF!!. !!!!!!!!! I wasted my 1000th post writing OK?????!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could edit it just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he could have just posted a "1,000th post!" post somewhere else, and no one would have been the wiser.
Click to expand...


Hey, I had to make it count.


----------



## 480sparky

Anyone else?

So far, everyone who's interested has been signed up and is on the list!


----------



## Rocketman1978

Is the Canon adapter an EF or EF-S mount?


----------



## HughGuessWho

Rocketman1978 said:


> Is the Canon adapter an EF or EF-S mount?


It will work for both and will work with all EOS cameras. Just will not work for the old FD mount.


----------



## HughGuessWho

HughGuessWho said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh. Sorry. Old age syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered. Should arrive Wednesday. If someone would PM me an address to send it to, please. Then Canon owners can get on the list.
Click to expand...


Adapter has been received. If someone can provide the first Canon user's address from the list via PM, I will get it sent out.


----------



## 480sparky

And awaaaaaaay we go!

Shipped the lens to ratssass this morning.


----------



## ratssass

good news...looking forward to it.Does it come with the next recipients address?


----------



## JustJazzie

What a neat project! I'm shooting sony so can't participate, but I look forward to seeing all you're creative minds at work!


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> good news...looking forward to it.Does it come with the next recipients address?



No. Because the next person on the list may not be available when you get ready to ship it out. 

For instance, sm4him might be on a vacation and won't be home to receive the lens in a timely fashion.

In that case,  we'd just move her down the list a bit and you would send the lens to someone else.


----------



## astroNikon

I was curious how long the list is .. the longer the better becz I ain't gonna go out when it's 1 degree outside.


----------



## ratssass

astroNikon said:


> I was curious how long the list is .. the longer the better becz I ain't gonna go out when it's 1 degree outside.




lol........that was one of my first thoughts when I saw it was shipped.It's 3 deg here.....never tried macro,tho


----------



## paigew

Dang! Well you can ship it here...it will be 70 this weekend


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news...looking forward to it.Does it come with the next recipients address?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because the next person on the list may not be available when you get ready to ship it out.
> 
> *For instance, sm4him might be on a vacation and won't be home to receive the lens in a timely fashion.*
> 
> In that case,  we'd just move her down the list a bit and you would send the lens to someone else.
Click to expand...


Oh, how very, very much I WISH I was going to be on a vacation anytime soon! As much as I'm looking forward to participating in this, I would GLADLY give up my spot on the list for a chance to be somewhere WARM for a few days!!!


----------



## astroNikon

maybe Paigew will invite each northern participant to her place for a few days to take a few photos.  

Austin, aka Bat city, and the surrounding area has plenty to photograph  (my family is from the San Antonio area)


----------



## ratssass

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news...looking forward to it.Does it come with the next recipients address?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because the next person on the list may not be available when you get ready to ship it out.
> 
> *For instance, sm4him might be on a vacation and won't be home to receive the lens in a timely fashion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case,  we'd just move her down the list a bit and you would send the lens to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, how very, very much I WISH I was going to be on a vacation anytime soon! As much as I'm looking forward to participating in this, I would GLADLY give up my spot on the list for a chance to be somewhere WARM for a few days!!!
Click to expand...



lol.....me too,shirly.........j/k,i'll be all right...but,i guess  I'm asking....will you (Sparky) be providing the info on the next person  to recieve this or what is the protocol?


----------



## astroNikon

you can put my name on the list as long as it's quite some time from now.
I'm not a motivated photographer when it's freezing out.


----------



## Braineack

I cant wait to test it on my cats, don't care what the weather is outside.


----------



## 480sparky

ratssass said:


> lol.....me too,shirly.........j/k,i'll be all right...but,i guess  I'm asking....will you (Sparky) be providing the info on the next person  to recieve this or what is the protocol?



I'll leave it to the current and next participant to PM each other and make arrangements for shipping. I am only requiring everyone's info in case someone absconded with the lens.


----------



## Rocketman1978

I'd love to join, please put my name on the list. I'm on every day so no issue with delays. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

Rocketman1978 said:


> I'd love to join, please put my name on the list. I'm on every day so no issue with delays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



PM me your name, email, address & phone.


----------



## snowbear

I just signed up on Panoramio and tried to join the group -- I guess the request is in queue.


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> I just signed up on Panoramio and tried to join the group -- I guess the request is in queue.



Correct..... joining is not automatic: it must be approved.  You're in like Flynn now.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just signed up on Panoramio and tried to join the group -- I guess the request is in queue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct..... joining is not automatic: it must be approved.  You're in like Flynn now.
Click to expand...

I see that.  Danke.


----------



## ratssass

Alrighty,then..........the lens landed here today.Nicely packaged,and with postage money ($5.00)for its next trip.I intend to be forwarding about it this time next week.
Shirley,please check your PM's.....


----------



## 480sparky

:smileys:


----------



## Rocketman1978

Excited to be part of this project!  Just started a 365 to get me shooting more, my 'keeper' shot for this thread will double as one of my 365 for my blog.  Thanks for letting me join!  :thumbup:


----------



## ratssass

WOW!!!never played with macro before.....opened up a whole new excitement!!!Just now got to trying this lens,and what fun I'm havin'!!!!Awww jeeezzzz,their raw.....lol


----------



## thebasedsloth

Just handed the lens from the last project over to mark, sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## ratssass




----------



## Tee

I would love to participate but I can only use the lens in February or April (on the road for work the rest of the months till July and I don't want to hold up the process).  I wish you all luck in Round 3.


----------



## sm4him

Tee said:


> I would love to participate but I can only use the lens in February or April (on the road for work the rest of the months till July and I don't want to hold up the process).  I wish you all luck in Round 3.



So, how would the other participants--and Sparky--feel if I let Tee "cut line" in front of me? Since he's limited in his availability to shoot with it and I'm not, I'd be willing to give him my spot so he'd get in February. Ideally, I'd like to still be next in the list, so it would go from Tee to me and then on down the list as originally published--but that would mean backing EVERYONE up a week, so if everyone isn't cool with that, I'd be willing to just give up my spot and move to the bottom of the list.

I'd rather see everyone that wants to get a chance to shoot with the lens, since that's what the project is all about.


----------



## Tee

I would be truly humbled if that could happen.  The reason I did not participate in the previous 2 rounds (but enjoyed following very much) is because I'm gone...a lot.  I'm changing to a totally different career in July (moving to Philly, no traveling- woohoo!) so maybe I'll add my name to the list then.  I appreciate the kind gesture sm4him.  That is extremely nice of you.  I'll wait until the summer and throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## 480sparky

I don't have a problem with it, but that would mean everyone else would get bumped further back.  I guess I would need to here from a few of them first.


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> I don't have a problem with it, but that would mean everyone else would get bumped further back.  I guess I would need to here from a few of them first.



Agreed.
But option 2, as I mentioned, would be that, if ANYONE on the list does have a problem with it, I'd be willing to just be bumped to the end of the line instead, if that means Tee can go ahead and participate.

Tee, if you just WANNA wait till July and see what happens, that's fine, if you're sure you can do it then. But I do want to be sure you can participate.


----------



## Tee

480sparky said:


> I don't have a problem with it, but that would mean everyone else would get bumped further back.  I guess I would need to here from a few of them first.



Sparky, I'll wait till the summer.  I truly appreciate the kindness from sm4him, especially since I can be a bit of a pill at times.:mrgreen:  However, it wouldn't feel right.


----------



## ratssass

It matters not to me where I send it...just my $.000000002 cents


----------



## Tee

sm4him said:


> Tee, if you just WANNA wait till July and see what happens, that's fine, if you're sure you can do it then. But I do want to be sure you can participate.



After I posted my first reply in here I realized that this project will probably be going on for a while.  I didn't want to miss out but with the list of generated users so far, it looks like this will be a project that will last a while (meant in a good way).

Thank you, though.  I appreciate the consideration. :heart:


----------



## sm4him

Tee said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee, if you just WANNA wait till July and see what happens, that's fine,  if you're sure you can do it then. But I do want to be sure you can  participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I posted my first reply in here I realized that this project will  probably be going on for a while.  I didn't want to miss out but with  the list of generated users so far, it looks like this will be a project  that will last a while (meant in a good way).
> 
> Thank you, though.  I appreciate the consideration. :heart:
Click to expand...


Alright, then, if you're sure you'll be able to participate come  July or so, then I'll be happy to let Rat go ahead and send it on to me  as scheduled.

Actually, you know, looking at the current list--if each person actually sticks to precisely seven days, and allowing 2-3 days for the lens to go from one person to the next--if you sign up now to go on the end of the list, it will probably BE July before it's your turn. And if not, as Sparky laid out originally, you can always ask to be skipped temporarily when it does get to you and just move a bit further down the list.


----------



## ratssass

Shirly...I mean,surely let's not overlook "option j"...hold on..."option n"....hold on...."option q"....hold on......


----------



## sm4him

ratssass said:


> Shirly...I mean,surely let's not overlook "option j"...hold on..."option n"....hold on...."option q"....hold on......



I *do* like to keep my options open. :lmao:
I was actually really hoping to keep stringing you along with all the possibilities right up until time to send the lens off...but Tee went and ruined that plan.


----------



## ratssass

lol...........you're killin' me.....:raisedbrow::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Aloicious

480sparky said:


> I don't have a problem with it, but that would mean everyone else would get bumped further back.  I guess I would need to here from a few of them first.



not sure if its something that is still being considered, but I don't have any problem with it, in fact getting the lens a little later would be better for me anyways.


----------



## D-B-J

Aloicious said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with it, but that would mean everyone else would get bumped further back.  I guess I would need to here from a few of them first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if its something that is still being considered, but I don't have any problem with it, in fact getting the lens a little later would be better for me anyways.
Click to expand...


I don't mind!

Jake


----------



## snowbear

That's fine - I have no problem with it (I'm in no hurry).


----------



## ratssass

Alrighty then........the lens is headed south to TN.Sharon,please check your PM's....


----------



## HughGuessWho

Picture! We need pictures! Or it didn't happen.


----------



## ratssass

...alrighty then,I have posted.Nothing ground shaking,more a trip around 'hood.(..and the best pizza "the bride"& I have made to date)

Panoramio - Lens Across America.


----------



## 480sparky

Could you add the images to the Group?  It looks like you've just got them uploaded to your page.


----------



## ratssass

actually,thats what i meant do....add them to the group



.ok,figured it out.click on "Photos" on the left,first,then add pictures......


----------



## 480sparky

:hail:


----------



## ratssass

...pulse check


----------



## Rocketman1978

Alive here! =D


----------



## 480sparky

sm4 him has the lens right now, but given her job and how the weather affects it, she may be a tad bit busy.


----------



## astroNikon

Rocketman1978 said:


> Alive here! =D



you must be.  You keep posting a new photo to your blog everyday.  It's like you're doing that on purpose !!


----------



## Derrel

ratssass said:


> ...alrighty then,I have posted.Nothing ground shaking,more a trip around 'hood.(..and the best pizza "the bride"& I have made to date)
> 
> Panoramio - Lens Across America.



Not too bad. Your area looks cold and snowy, but the pizza does look awesome! I LOVE homemade pizza. Might have to make one today!


----------



## Derrel

Rocketman1978 said:


> Alive here! =D



Rocketman1978--I stopped in and looked at your blog...pretty good work! Good writing, good photos.


----------



## Rocketman1978

Derrel said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alive here! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocketman1978--I stopped in and looked at your blog...pretty good work! Good writing, good photos.
Click to expand...


Thanks D! I really appreciate it, enjoying myself!


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> ....... Might have to make one today!



Make 20 or thirty.... the Forum is coming for dinner tonight!


----------



## ratssass

We're building another one tonite...........now that we have the crust mastered,after 20yrs!!


----------



## oldhippy

ratssass said:


> We're building another one tonite...........now that we have the crust mastered,after 20yrs!!


Maybe one veggie. BTW. Real nice set. Later. Ed


----------



## sm4him

The lens is, finally, on its way from Tennessee to South Carolina for Tiller to take it on a walkabout.

I had fun; I wish I'd had more time to think up things to shoot with it, but in the end, I think I came up with some things that at least represent my little neck of the woods pretty well.
The day after I got the lens, we had our biggest snowfall in nearly two decades here (8.5 inches, a mere dusting to you hardy Northerners, but practically Armageddon for us!). That snow was COMPLETELY gone within 48 hours. By the time the lens left my hands, a week later, it was 70 degrees and beautiful sunshine.
By this Wednesday: A high of 34 and snow is forecast. Argghh. Stop it, Winter!! Just stop it!!

Anyway. I'll get to work processing photos and get them uploaded to Panoramio over the next couple of days. But I thought I'd share this one here. It's my favorite--a "selfie" of sorts, taken on a drive around Cades Cove on the first day that I was finally able to put the top down on the new convertible!


----------



## oldhippy

Love it.  Ed


----------



## ratssass




----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> The lens is, finally, on its way from Tennessee to South Carolina for Tiller to take it on a walkabout.
> 
> I had fun; I wish I'd had more time to think up things to shoot with it, but in the end, I think I came up with some things that at least represent my little neck of the woods pretty well.
> The day after I got the lens, we had our biggest snowfall in nearly two decades here (8.5 inches, a mere dusting to you hardy Northerners, but practically Armageddon for us!). That snow was COMPLETELY gone within 48 hours. By the time the lens left my hands, a week later, it was 70 degrees and beautiful sunshine.
> By this Wednesday: A high of 34 and snow is forecast. Argghh. Stop it, Winter!! Just stop it!!
> 
> Anyway. I'll get to work processing photos and get them uploaded to Panoramio over the next couple of days. But I thought I'd share this one here. It's my favorite--a "selfie" of sorts, taken on a drive around Cades Cove on the first day that I was finally able to put the top down on the new convertible!



Give me an address and us northerners will ship you several thousand tons of the white stuff .. we don't want it either !!

:lmao:


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> ...........Anyway. I'll get to work processing photos and get them uploaded to Panoramio over the next couple of days. ....



Looking forward to the results!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, got some pics uploaded to the Panoramio site. I have a couple more that I took several exposures to try as HDRs, but haven't had a chance to work on them (and try to remember how to do HDR!) and a few stragglers I might or might not ever get around to processing, but that's the bulk of them.



astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lens is, finally, on its way from Tennessee to South Carolina for Tiller to take it on a walkabout.
> 
> I had fun; I wish I'd had more time to think up things to shoot with it, but in the end, I think I came up with some things that at least represent my little neck of the woods pretty well.
> The day after I got the lens, we had our biggest snowfall in nearly two decades here (8.5 inches, a mere dusting to you hardy Northerners, but practically Armageddon for us!). That snow was COMPLETELY gone within 48 hours. By the time the lens left my hands, a week later, it was 70 degrees and beautiful sunshine.
> By this Wednesday: A high of 34 and snow is forecast. Argghh. Stop it, Winter!! Just stop it!!
> 
> Anyway. I'll get to work processing photos and get them uploaded to Panoramio over the next couple of days. But I thought I'd share this one here. It's my favorite--a "selfie" of sorts, taken on a drive around Cades Cove on the first day that I was finally able to put the top down on the new convertible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me an address and us northerners will ship you several thousand tons of the white stuff .. we don't want it either !!
> 
> :lmao:
Click to expand...


Uh-uh. No way, no how. You keep that stuff up there where it BELONGS. This is the SOUTH. We aren't supposed to have such blustery nonsense down here.


----------



## HughGuessWho

sm4him said:


> The lens is, finally, on its way from Tennessee to South Carolina for Tiller to take it on a walkabout.  I had fun; I wish I'd had more time to think up things to shoot with it, but in the end, I think I came up with some things that at least represent my little neck of the woods pretty well. The day after I got the lens, we had our biggest snowfall in nearly two decades here (8.5 inches, a mere dusting to you hardy Northerners, but practically Armageddon for us!). That snow was COMPLETELY gone within 48 hours. By the time the lens left my hands, a week later, it was 70 degrees and beautiful sunshine. By this Wednesday: A high of 34 and snow is forecast. Argghh. Stop it, Winter!! Just stop it!!  Anyway. I'll get to work processing photos and get them uploaded to Panoramio over the next couple of days. But I thought I'd share this one here. It's my favorite--a "selfie" of sorts, taken on a drive around Cades Cove on the first day that I was finally able to put the top down on the new convertible!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/24369838@N07/12751053705/


I know that road you're on. Have taken many of my favorite pictures on that very road. CC, right?


----------



## Braineack

Oh I'm next. now ill have to go outside and do something...


----------



## sm4him

HughGuessWho said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lens is, finally, on its way from Tennessee to South Carolina for Tiller to take it on a walkabout.  I had fun; I wish I'd had more time to think up things to shoot with it, but in the end, I think I came up with some things that at least represent my little neck of the woods pretty well. The day after I got the lens, we had our biggest snowfall in nearly two decades here (8.5 inches, a mere dusting to you hardy Northerners, but practically Armageddon for us!). That snow was COMPLETELY gone within 48 hours. By the time the lens left my hands, a week later, it was 70 degrees and beautiful sunshine. By this Wednesday: A high of 34 and snow is forecast. Argghh. Stop it, Winter!! Just stop it!!  Anyway. I'll get to work processing photos and get them uploaded to Panoramio over the next couple of days. But I thought I'd share this one here. It's my favorite--a "selfie" of sorts, taken on a drive around Cades Cove on the first day that I was finally able to put the top down on the new convertible!
> 
> 
> 
> I know that road you're on. Have taken many of my favorite pictures on that very road. CC, right?
Click to expand...


Yep, Hyatt Lane to be precise. I thought you might recognize it. The day I was there, it was so sunny and warm, and yet there were fewer people in the Cove than I have seen in YEARS. I spent probably 10 minutes setting this up and experimenting, and NOBODY came by while I was doing it!

Check out the Panoramio site, there are several more CC photos with the LOA lens!


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> Oh I'm next. now ill have to go outside and do something...


take a photo of a cat, in a tree, staring at a bird on the ground  ...


----------



## Tiller

Lens has been received as of today. Pretty good timing as next week is my spring break. Ridiculously busy the the next 2 days, so this bad boy is just going to have to wait till the weekend to get out and about.

Excited to get out and shoot!


----------



## Justman1020

so, atleast we know the lens is moving....


----------



## D-B-J

Pulse update?


----------



## Braineack

I'm going to pm tiller. I'd like to get the lens by the weekend. I think I'm traveling to Charlottesville and a few winerieswwould like the lens to take with.


----------



## ratssass

update???


----------



## Tiller

I'm shipping the lens out to Braineack on Monday.


----------



## 480sparky

How about some samples of your images?


----------



## Tiller

Will get some up soon. Im busier than I thought with school this semester.

Between the weather taking a nasty turn, manual focusing, and having no aperture control , I'm afraid I won't have much to offer. Hopefully Braineack will have more success than I did.


----------



## Braineack

Got the lens today.  I'll bring it down to Charlottesville with me on Saturday.


----------



## Braineack

Got the lens today.  I'll bring it down to Charlottesville with me on Saturday.

But how pissed would you guys be if I fell off the face of the earth, popped in from time to time to say I still had the lens, then eventually sent it back to Sparky after a few months once a new round started?


----------



## Braineack

Added my share from yesterday.

Not a bad little lens considering the damage to the front element.  It just really stinks when there's too much light in the frame.  I've had to set almost all my highlights to -100 in post.


----------



## ratssass

....some real nice stuff,there,Braineak!That shot of the chapel aisle would be an awesome candidate for hdr.Great shot without it,but that was the first thing that popped into my mind.The other thing that really came to mind was...a world without snow??Now there is proof!!Good job,and thanks for the update.


----------



## Braineack

I don't do HDR.   

I actually brought DOWN the shadows.


----------



## Braineack

Pm'ed LakeFX to send it along that way.


----------



## LakeFX

Sent my address info to Braineack.


----------



## ratssass

...good to see this still going smoothly  :thumbup: :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Seventen

The giraffe looks so great.


----------



## Braineack

Seventen said:


> The giraffe looks so great.



Thanks!  Couldn't figure how best to frame it.


Lens packed up and ready to drop off tomorrow AM.  I included a rubber 62mm screw on hood to go along with it--hopefully it'll help out others down the road.  (I forgot I had it before my outing, could only find my spare 55mm one at the time).


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Check your inbox Sparky. 


Is the ability to GPS tag written in stone? 'Cause after checking I cannot w/o spending $$ I do not have at the moment. I have a GPS that I could manually record locations with if that works.


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> Check your inbox Sparky.
> 
> 
> Is the ability to GPS tag written in stone? 'Cause after checking I cannot w/o spending $$ I do not have at the moment. I have a GPS that I could manually record locations with if that works.




You only need a GPS for your camera if you want to automate the process.  Panoramio _can_ read the GPS in the EXIF data if it's there,* but you can pin the images manually on a Google Map during upload.*


----------



## Braineack

I did all mine by hand in the approximate location each was taken.


----------



## Tiller

I "applied" to the group. Sorry it took so long!


----------



## LakeFX

Got the lens literally as I was getting in the car to go for a hike, so I took it along. I've been shooting with my 12-24 almost exclusively recently so this is a bit different. I always forget how hard it is to visualize a shot when using a different length lens.


----------



## LakeFX

Just sent Derrel a PM to get his address.


----------



## LakeFX

Lens is on its way to Derrel.

Due to some really crappy weather and family medical issues last week, I only got a couple days to go out and shoot with it.


----------



## MOREGONE

Loving this. Sent my info to Sparky.


----------



## Derrel

I rec'd the lens Wednesday afternoon and took it out and shot it for about an hour while we enjoyed the first sunny day in maybe 10 days! It's been pretty rainy here. I shot from 6:15 to 7:15 PM. Just went to a park with my son and one of his school friends. I PM'd oldhippy about whether he's still wanting the lens a short while ago; have not yet heard back from him.


On my first few shots, I did a quick hand-held shot at the wider end to check for obvious distortion; surprisingly MUCH less than I had expected!


Pine tree shadows on a roughly-textured wall.


Library facade with passing jet far above, headed north,probably to Seattle,Vancouver, or Anchorage.


Blue sky! Whoa--have NOT had that for a while here!


So, there's only One Way, eh?


Impromptu sidewalk portrait of my son. 92mm at f/6.3 at 1/125 in open shade.


----------



## oldhippy

Sent pm waitin with baited breath.


----------



## Braineack

Great shots derrel. I was actually fairly impressed with the lens.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> View attachment 70230
> Impromptu sidewalk portrait of my son. 92mm at f/6.3 at 1/125 in open shade.



WHAT a cutie! Oh, I mean...what a very HANDSOME young man! ;-)


----------



## Derrel

Braineack said:


> Great shots derrel. I was actually fairly impressed with the lens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk



Thanks Braineack. Yeah...this lens...it is compact, fairly easy to manually focus in macro range, but trickier at longer distances outside of the macro range. The lens has a very limited range of focus ring travel from Infinity to 7 feet...AF works better beyond 7 feet, for sure. I snapped a few shots today, just walking around the building. Absolutely, utterly pedestrian snapshots! The lens is a very handy small zoom on FX Nikon. I've been impressed with it too--it's very easy to use!



Bloomed Yesterday


Electric Meters (a nod to 480sparky!)


American Culture


Rhodedendron (macro range)


Breezway Puddle

I'll try and figure out how to GeoTag my keepers and then upload those to the official Flickr gallery that's been established for this endeavor.


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> I'll try and figure out how to GeoTag my keepers and then upload those to the official Flickr gallery that's been established for this endeavor.



You don't HAVE to GeoTag them prior to uploading.  

You can pin them on a Google map when you're in the uploading process.  You'll be given the option to "Map This Photo". Click on that, and all your current uploads can be pinned while they're uploading.

If you DO GeoTag them, then the uploading process pins them automatically.


----------



## 480sparky

Don't forget you need to ask to join the LOA Group in order to add them to the group.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

How would one do that?


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> How would one do that?



Log into Panoramio.  Choose Explore > Groups > search for Lens Across America.  Click on the link to take you to that group. Click on the dark blue button labeled "Join Group".


----------



## minicoop1985

This is a really, really cool project... There are some fantastic photos in this thread. I'm so tempted to give this a shot...


----------



## MartinCrabtree

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would one do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Panoramio.  Choose Explore > Groups > search for Lens Across America.  Click on the link to take you to that group. Click on the dark blue button labeled "Join Group".
Click to expand...


So I have to join Google. ale:  Don't they spy on you from Gitmo?


----------



## Braineack

MartinCrabtree said:


> So I have to join Google. ale:  Don't they spy on you from Gitmo?



nope: Mountian View, CA.


----------



## oldhippy

Got that travelin lens today. Tried a couple shots. So this buds for you guys.
Edit today.  Loaded my first ever geo-tag pic to LAA now that was something


----------



## Justman1020

its nice to see its still goin!!


----------



## D-B-J

I can't wait to use it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy

D-B-J said:


> I can't wait to use it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me with your address.  Should mail Wednesday


----------



## D-B-J

Just received the lens!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Progress??


----------



## snowbear

I sent my address the other day.  I'm hoping I'll have it for at least part of the weekend (I'm off on Mondays).


----------



## D-B-J

snowbear said:


> I sent my address the other day.  I'm hoping I'll have it for at least part of the weekend (I'm off on Mondays).



I will be sending it out Friday. I forgot I had meetings all day today and work all day tomorrow. I apologize for the delay!

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I actually meant some images.


----------



## D-B-J

MartinCrabtree said:


> I actually meant some images.



I have been outrageously busy (I'm graduating in two weeks) and was only able to get one photo. I posted it in another thread, but I'll add it here and to the panoramio acct later.

Cheers!
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Congratulations on the graduation!


----------



## EOV

Graduation congratulation from me as well. Busy but exciting, but glad you were able to have a chance at one shot with the LAA.


----------



## D-B-J

Thanks both! I'll be the first Marine Bio major to ever graduate from my university in three years [emoji5]&#65039;. I have to work this morning, but I get out at 3, so the lens will be in the mail shortly after. 

Cheers! 
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J

Shipped the lens this afternoon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

I has a lens.  Got here about 4:30.

:smileys:


----------



## D-B-J

snowbear said:


> I has a lens.  Got here about 4:30.
> 
> :smileys:
> 
> View attachment 73172



Excellent!


----------



## Austin Greene

D-B-J said:


> Thanks both! I'll be the first Marine Bio major to ever graduate from my university in three years [emoji5]&#65039;. I have to work this morning, but I get out at 3, so the lens will be in the mail shortly after.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As someone graduating in Ecology (Marine Ecology) in 5 weeks (quarter system), what university do you attend?


----------



## D-B-J

Austin Greene said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks both! I'll be the first Marine Bio major to ever graduate from my university in three years [emoji5]&#65039;. I have to work this morning, but I get out at 3, so the lens will be in the mail shortly after.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> As someone graduating in Ecology (Marine Ecology) in 5 weeks (quarter system), what university do you attend?
Click to expand...


UMaine Machias.  I was able to complete the program in 3 years because I transferred in 27 credits, 24 of which were from AP courses.


----------



## Justman1020

pix update?


----------



## snowbear

I have a couple shot but not processed. I'll finish shooting Monday and send the lens along.  I'll try to get mine posted by Tuesday night.  We had testing today (about 800 applicants) & I have to move a kid home tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

The lens is on the way to PaigeW.  I didn't get much time this week to do anything, so I'll process what I have tonight (it will get me out of moving furniture & boxes).


----------



## Justman1020

im still so looking foreword to getting this thing, and running thru the local theme parks with it (Universal studios orlando, Disney world) since I live close.


----------



## snowbear

Here is one of mine.  I know the moon is blown out but I think it helps make it more abstract. 




I have one other (a sage plant) on the site and am working to salvage a kitty pic and a panoramic snapshot taken from the balcony at work.


----------



## paigew

Hi guys! I got the lens on Friday  

It took a minute for me to figure out how to put it on (canon). It was hard to use (manual focus) and I wasn't able to select aperture so I had to keep my ISO SUPER high...even outside! I shot for 20 minutes and got some pretty neat shots. It was nice to just go with it...make it work...here is what I got.



Thanks for letting me be a part of such a fun project! I will send it off on Monday to the next in person in line.


----------



## Derrel

Paige, there is a very small silver "tab" on that adapter that allows one to adjust the aperture, manually, by hand. It has as I recall seven little click stops.


----------



## paigew

I sent a PM to next in line a few days ago and haven't heard back yet. Should I move on down the list? Give it a another day?


----------



## 480sparky

I'd say wait a few days and if you still haven't heard back, move on down the list.


----------



## Braineack

leave to paige to really exploit the "shooting into sunlight" issues with that damaged lens element.


----------



## xj0hnx

I responded  Sorry, I got the notification on my phone while I was driving, and meant to get back to you when I got home, but forgot . Anyway, You have my addy, if there's any issue let me know, promise to get back a LOT quicker.

John


----------



## xj0hnx

And the lens has arrived. Actually it got here yesterday


----------



## 480sparky

And until someone else decides to join in, _we're unofficially *half-way* through the list of participants_!


----------



## Rocketman1978

w00t, my name is coming up!


----------



## xj0hnx

Lens will go out tomorrow, maybe Saturday if I can't squeeze enough time to get to the PO (work is a brutal affair). to the next on the list 

Paige, or any previous shooter, did you have issues with the lens focusing around &#8734; ?


----------



## xj0hnx

Just waiting on Designer's shipping info


----------



## xj0hnx

1) 
2) 
3) 
4) 
5) 

Sorry they're all so similar, I don't get much time with work, so they're all from the same shoot


----------



## MartinCrabtree

The silence is making me nervous. :waiting:


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> The silence is making me nervous. :waiting:




Fear not.  I met with Designer personally this morning and we spent about 3 hours driving around shooting things.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

OK I'll take yer word for it.


----------



## boomer

Wow, time went by fast! Looks like I'm next  Been enjoying seeing everyones pictures!


----------



## boomer

I got the tracking number, so the lens is on its way to me!


----------



## boomer

Received the lens today! I'll get to taking pictures with it this weekend.


----------



## Designer

Here's one I shot the day I shipped it off to boomer.  I think the knot is in fair focus, but the rest of the frame is not in focus.


----------



## jacquelynecullen

I'm new to the forum, but just wanted to say, this is such an awesome idea.  I've bookmarked your Panoramio page, and I'm looking forward to seeing the final outcome once the lens makes its way through the list.


----------



## boomer

Got Rocketmans address! I will try to ship it out tomorrow  

Try to post some pics soon too!


----------



## Zman9398

Can we still join?


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Zman9398 said:


> Can we still join?




I think so. I followed the directions on the first page and responded to the confirmation email, however my name has not been added to the first page yet. Give it a shot and see what happens. If we get on the list, awesome, if not we can always go for the next round


----------



## 480sparky

SoulfulRecover said:


> I think so. I followed the directions on the first page and responded to the confirmation email, however my name has not been added to the first page yet. Give it a shot and see what happens. If we get on the list, awesome, if not we can always go for the next round



When I get back to my desk I'll check it out.


----------



## astroNikon

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silence is making me nervous. :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not.  I met with Designer personally this morning and we spent about 3 hours driving around shooting things.
Click to expand...

Glad you two are not gun fanatics ...  lol


----------



## boomer

lol So out of all the pictures I took, the ones I took today are my favorite! HA! Oh, the lens is all packed up and shipping tomorrow! Sorry I was a little slow at moving it to the next person.

I'll post more that I took later too.








Don&#x27;t Jump! by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Danbo...You! by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Danbo Rocking Climbing by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Danbo Hanging Out by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Andy by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silence is making me nervous. :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not.  I met with Designer personally this morning and we spent about 3 hours driving around shooting things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you two are not gun fanatics ...  lol
Click to expand...


Who said I wasn't? I am. Just not a violent psychotic. There is a difference.*:mrgreen:


*Nice photos Boomer. Imagination,foresight and craftsmanship. Again nice.


----------



## snowbear

boomer said:


> Andy by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Love the color scheme (I'm partial to purple).


----------



## Life

Can I join this?, seems pretty awesome!


----------



## Rocketman1978

boomer said:


> Got Rocketmans address! I will try to ship it out tomorrow


:hail:


----------



## Rocketman1978

Rocketman1978 said:


> boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Rocketmans address! I will try to ship it out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> :hail:
Click to expand...


Got the lens today, however I'm not seeing the Canon adapter. Reached out to Boomer to see if it was forgotten, unless someone else knows where it failed to make it into the package? Maybe I missed it above.


----------



## astroNikon

Rocketman1978 said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Rocketmans address! I will try to ship it out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> :hail:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the lens today, however I'm not seeing the Canon adapter. Reached out to Boomer to see if it was forgotten, unless someone else knows where it failed to make it into the package? Maybe I missed it above.
Click to expand...


Duct Tape


----------



## boomer

Ya, I never saw a Canon adapter when I had it...Anyone else know if it was suppose to be with the lens?


----------



## Austin Greene

I'm just sayin' if we're looking for a lens for Round 4 I have a Continental 28mm f/2.8 in perfect shape that I'd be willing to lend out. It'll fit Minolta out the box, and I think I have a Canon adapter for it.


----------



## Rocketman1978

boomer said:


> Ya, I never saw a Canon adapter when I had it...Anyone else know if it was suppose to be with the lens?


All,

I live relatively close to astroNikon (Steve) and I know he shoots Nikon, he expressed interest in getting the lens from me to shoot with and drop in the mail to whomever I would have sent the lens to next.  Is this agreeable to everyone (basically Steve taking my place)?

I suppose I can jump back into the ring if a Canon adapter can be acquired.  I'm leaving this weekend for a week so I'd have to get an adapter in the next day or 2 to get the lens out by Saturday anyway. time is tight since I am sans adapter.  If an adapter is acquired I would like to be moved to the bottom of the list.

Please let me know 'the powers that be'.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Braineack

adapter was there when I had it.  I included the lens hood; hope that's still there.


----------



## astroNikon

Adapter was bought back on post 35
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s-across-america-round-3-a-3.html#post3141182

edit:  lol .. Braineck had it iwth the package as above  lol   my fingers are too slow typing sometimes


----------



## astroNikon

NO Adapter needed !!


----------



## 480sparky

Rocketman1978 said:


> boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I never saw a Canon adapter when I had it...Anyone else know if it was suppose to be with the lens?
> 
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> I live relatively close to astroNikon (Steve) and I know he shoots Nikon, he expressed interest in getting the lens from me to shoot with and drop in the mail to whomever I would have sent the lens to next.  Is this agreeable to everyone (basically Steve taking my place)?
> 
> I suppose I can jump back into the ring if a Canon adapter can be acquired.  I'm leaving this weekend for a week so I'd have to get an adapter in the next day or 2 to get the lens out by Saturday anyway. time is tight since I am sans adapter.  If an adapter is acquired I would like to be moved to the bottom of the list.
> 
> Please let me know 'the powers that be'.  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


If the Canon adapter is AWOL and you can't use the lens, then go ahead and get it to astro.


----------



## sm4him

Rocketman1978 said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Rocketmans address! I will try to ship it out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> :hail:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the lens today, however I'm not seeing the Canon adapter. Reached out to Boomer to see if it was forgotten, unless someone else knows where it failed to make it into the package? Maybe I missed it above.
Click to expand...




boomer said:


> Ya, I never saw a Canon adapter when I had it...Anyone else know if it was suppose to be with the lens?



As Astro mentions, the Canon adapter didn't start out with the lens, but was instead sent to ME by the person who donated it (because I was the one who was going to have the lens next). I put the Canon Adapter in a yellow mailing pouch, labeled it and put it in the box with the lens (see photo from snowbear on 05.07). The ONLY other reference I see to the adapter is from paigew, who did use it. Has anyone checked with her to see if perhaps she just forgot to put it back in the box with the lens?


----------



## Designer

No adapter arrived at my house.


----------



## sm4him

Designer said:


> No adapter arrived at my house.



Well, Paige definitely had it and used it--so it has to either still be with her, or with xjohnx, who is the only other person to get the lens between you and Paige.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Have we considered putting Spider-Man tracking devices on our precious trans-continental cargo?


----------



## Derrel

sm4him said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the lens today, however I'm not seeing the Canon adapter. Reached out to Boomer to see if it was forgotten, unless someone else knows where it failed to make it into the package? Maybe I missed it above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I never saw a Canon adapter when I had it...Anyone else know if it was suppose to be with the lens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Astro mentions, the Canon adapter didn't start out with the lens, but was instead sent to ME by the person who donated it (because I was the one who was going to have the lens next). I put the Canon Adapter in a yellow mailing pouch, labeled it and put it in the box with the lens (see photo from snowbear on 05.07). The ONLY other reference I see to the adapter is from paigew, who did use it. Has anyone checked with her to see if perhaps she just forgot to put it back in the box with the lens?
Click to expand...


Yes, the Canon adapter was in a smallish standard yellow manilla type envelope--and it was one of the "good kind" of adapters!!!


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the lens today, however I'm not seeing the Canon adapter. Reached out to Boomer to see if it was forgotten, unless someone else knows where it failed to make it into the package? Maybe I missed it above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I never saw a Canon adapter when I had it...Anyone else know if it was suppose to be with the lens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Astro mentions, the Canon adapter didn't start out with the lens, but was instead sent to ME by the person who donated it (because I was the one who was going to have the lens next). I put the Canon Adapter in a yellow mailing pouch, labeled it and put it in the box with the lens (see photo from snowbear on 05.07). The ONLY other reference I see to the adapter is from paigew, who did use it. Has anyone checked with her to see if perhaps she just forgot to put it back in the box with the lens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Canon adapter was in a smallish standard yellow manilla type envelope--and it was one of the "good kind" of adapters!!!
Click to expand...



This one:


----------



## Rocketman1978

sm4him said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No adapter arrived at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Paige definitely had it and used it--so it has to either still be with her, or with xjohnx, who is the only other person to get the lens between you and Paige.
Click to expand...

She's on my Facebook, I'll reach out and see if she has it.  Time is fleeting for me as I'm heading out of town this weekend for a week.  If she has it maybe I'll just have her ship the adapter to astroNikon and someone can put me at the end of the list?  Just because the equipment and timing didn't work out, I'd still like to participate.


----------



## Rocketman1978

Braineack said:


> adapter was there when I had it.  I included the lens hood; hope that's still there.


Hood is still there.  :thumbup:


----------



## Rocketman1978

Rocketman1978 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No adapter arrived at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Paige definitely had it and used it--so it has to either still be with her, or with xjohnx, who is the only other person to get the lens between you and Paige.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's on my Facebook, I'll reach out and see if she has it.  Time is fleeting for me as I'm heading out of town this weekend for a week.  If she has it maybe I'll just have her ship the adapter to astroNikon and someone can put me at the end of the list?  Just because the equipment and timing didn't work out, I'd still like to participate.
Click to expand...

Paige said she packaged it up so someone after her didn't include it.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## Rocketman1978

This adapter would work, right?  
Amazon.com : Fotodiox Lens Mount Adapter, Nikon Lens to Canon EOS Camera Body, for Canon EOS 1D, 1DS, Mark II, III, IV, 1DX, 1DC, 5D, 5D Mark II, II 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D, 70D Digital Rebel T2i, T3, T3i, T4i. T5i, C300, C500 : Nikon To Can

If so, then if Sparky would swap astroNikon and I in the list, I'll ship the lens to him this week since we're only about 45 minutes from each other.  I'll also go ahead buy the above adapter (if it will work), donate it to the project by including it when I ship it out to whomever was after astroNikon.


----------



## astroNikon

Good thinking.   My weekend is free and I'm planning another short photo vacation ...

but then, I don't see why duct tape won't work 
It's only a 6d you'd be taping the lens too ..  :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky

Rocketman1978 said:


> .........If so, then if Sparky would swap astroNikon and I in the list, I'll ship the lens to him this week since we're only about 45 minutes from each other.....



Done.




Rocketman1978 said:


> .....I'll also go ahead buy the above adapter (if it will work), donate it to the project by including it when I ship it out to whomever was after astroNikon.



Kew-well!


----------



## xj0hnx

Oppsala, sorry guys/gals, I never even saw the adapter, didn't make it that far into the box lol. I do have it, who do I need to send it to to link  it back up with the lens.


----------



## 480sparky

xj0hnx said:


> Oppsala, sorry guys/gals, I never even saw the adapter, didn't make it that far into the box lol. I do have it, who do I need to send it to to link  it back up with the lens.



Check your PMs.


----------



## Aloicious

oh...if things stay on track as scheduled I might be able to take this guy out to the Bonneville salt flats for speed week this year.


----------



## Derrel

What's distressing about this is that the adapter that ws in the envelope is worth as much as the lens!!! The adapter that's now missing in action was an expensive Fotodiox G-series adapter, not just a cheapie $10 kind...it was "more adapter" than was needed for this AF-D lens, since it has a physical aperture control ring on the lens. The adapter that somebody graciously donated for use of a few Canon fans in this project was over $100, and that adapter seems to have been...pilfered...just like MY original 35-70 AF-D Nikkor lens and my M-2 extension tube and case were pilfered in the original Lens Across America thread started by Mark some years before this current endeavor was started by Sparky. I tell ya' man...i think this really sucks.


----------



## 480sparky

Update:

Both the lens _and the Canon adapter_ are on their way to astroNikon.

The universe is again in balance.


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> What's distressing about this is that the adapter that ws in the envelope is worth as much as the lens!!! The adapter that's now missing in action was an expensive Fotodiox G-series adapter, not just a cheapie $10 kind...it was "more adapter" than was needed for this AF-D lens, since it has a physical aperture control ring on the lens. The adapter that somebody graciously donated for use of a few Canon fans in this project was over $100, and that adapter seems to have been...pilfered...just like MY original 35-70 AF-D Nikkor lens and my M-2 extension tube and case were pilfered in the original Lens Across America thread started by Mark some years before this current endeavor was started by Sparky. I tell ya' man...i think this really sucks.



In this case, it turns out to have just been a very honest mistake, where someone used a different box to send the lens on its way, and never noticed the yellow envelope down at the bottom of the original box. It's been found and is on its way to meet back up with the lens!

But that original LOA situation&#8230;yeah, that really DID stink.


----------



## astroNikon

someone pilfered a 35-70 AFD and extension ?!?! .. that stinks.


----------



## Rocketman1978

480sparky said:


> Update:
> 
> Both the lens _and the Canon adapter_ are on their way to astroNikon.
> 
> The universe is again in balance.


Shipping to astro today via UPS, will provide him tracking information after lunch, he should have it tomorrow I would guess.


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> someone pilfered a 35-70 AFD and extension ?!?! .. that stinks.



The first two LOA attempts ended in AWOL glass.


----------



## Derrel

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone pilfered a 35-70 AFD and extension ?!?! .. that stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two LOA attempts ended in AWOL glass.
Click to expand...


Yeah, AWOL is appropriate. The person who pilfered my lens and tube was an active duty member of the US military...he got the lens, then dropped off of TPF and was never seen again. Not sure who took the lens Mark bought to replaced my old beater 35-70 f/3.3~4.5, which BTW, is an affordable and small, decent lens. The 28-105 Sparky has set us up with for this gig is actually a pretty decent zoom lens. I was actually VERY impressed by its low level of distortion and its overall performance. I'm sooo glad to hear that balance has been restored in the universe. And the Canon adapter--it has a small, silver tab that has some gentle click-stops, to set aperture if using a G-series lens. Not sure fully how that interacts with a D-series lens. I know Paige mentioned she had to shoot wide open: I suspect that the little minimujm aperture locing mechanism on the Nikkor was locked, and that she was unaware of how the Mickey Mouse little un-locker dealio works on those older Nikkor lenses.


----------



## astroNikon

Rocketman1978 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Both the lens _and the Canon adapter_ are on their way to astroNikon.
> 
> The universe is again in balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping to astro today via UPS, will provide him tracking information after lunch, he should have it tomorrow I would guess.
Click to expand...

Well I hope it ships more direct than the cross screen filter I bought from Adorama.

UPS redirected my Adorama UPS shipment from Troy (right next to me) to Dearborn ....  package out for local post office delivery ??  hmmm .. it was "local" then it turned into "long distance"  lol



DEARBORN, MI, United States07/16/20148:12 A.M.Package out for local post office delivery07/16/20148:02 A.M.Package sorted by local post office07/16/20145:49 A.M.Received by the local post officeTROY, MI, United States07/14/201410:41 A.M.Electronic Shipment Information Received for Package by Post OfficeUrbancrest, OH, United States07/14/201410:17 A.M.Postage Paid/Ready for destination post office entry


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> UPS redirected my Adorama UPS shipment from Troy (right next to me) to Dearborn ....  package out for local post office delivery ??  hmmm .. it was "local" then it turned into "long distance"  lol


I've had that happen: from GA, north to Philly, then back south to DC area -- hubs and distribution centers.


----------



## astroNikon

I've got the lens., and rubber hood that likes to fall off, front and rear caps, bubble wrap, cardboard box and a 5 dollar bill !!   I'm rich  :mrgreen:


----------



## Aloicious

score! what filter thread is the lens? I might have a screw in collapsible rubber hood that I'd donate to the project if the one that's on it doesn't stay on properly.

edit- looked it up, its probably 62mm, I don't think my hood will fit.


----------



## astroNikon

The hood stays on well enough, as long as you don't touch it.  Seems to like to come off when you take the lens cap off though.
But looking at the several gouges on the outer lens ... I don't think it matters too much.

It wouldn't focus at first on my d7000 ... put it all in Manual .. and then the cams after getting jammed got aligned again and now it focuses









So I'm all set.  Gonna bring it along with me on my photo travels this weekend on the d7000
It has a macro mode too .. so I'll try to do something macro with it too.


ooh ... I lost the $5.00 ... could 'ya all send me some replacements ?  
Don't worry about sending too many.  I'll figure out what to do with 'em all :mrgreen:


----------



## astroNikon

Boy, this lens really bugs me.
It really only works in manual focusing.  Since it was bugging me so much, and this gigantic beetle was in my yard, I'd thought I'd practice focusing on it.





I waddled through a spider web, so it's wearing a see-through mask.


----------



## SnappingShark

A bug's life!

Woo - how many people are we through now? (I can't be bothered to count)


----------



## astroNikon

A few of the grand James Scott Memorial Fountain on Belle Isle, Detroit



Yes, only in Detroit ... barfing turtles ...


More than one too ...

The whole set of Belle Isle is on my Flickr account ... it started raining, quite heavily too.  I hope to go back later as there's plenty of other things to take photos of.

Well this lens was fun.  The cams in it seems to be degrading.  When you zoom, you also change focus.  The AF gets jammed ... so it's only really good in manual Focus and then you have to jiggle the zoom here and there to get the focus you want.

But .... on to the next person ... or am I waiting for the Canon adapter ??


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> ........
> 
> Yes, only in Detroit ... barfing turtles ...
> 
> 
> More than one too ...
> ...........




Must be something in the water.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







astroNikon said:


> .........or am I waiting for the Canon adapter ??



It's one it's way to you..... Supposedly.


----------



## astroNikon

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........or am I waiting for the Canon adapter ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one it's way to you..... Supposedly.
Click to expand...


I shall wait for it then  :thumbsup:

Will it work on an AE-1 .. that has no batteries nor film  lol ... okay, forget that


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> ....Will it work on an AE-1 .. that has no batteries nor film  lol ... okay, forget that






No idea.  I'm allergic to Canon.


----------



## 480sparky

How 'bout seeing some photos from the more recent users?


----------



## astroNikon

FYI ... in the voice of Chewbecca .... oh wait ... I don't know how to type that sound
okay, from the little green guy Yoda .... no have adapter yet, no can forward.  The force don't work on Canon.  Canon the dark side!


----------



## astroNikon

:waiting:


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Man. I'll never get to participate in one of these things. Maybe it's my fault..................


----------



## astroNikon

MartinCrabtree said:


> Man. I'll never get to participate in one of these things. Maybe it's my fault..................


'ya just have to ask to be put on the list ...

as long as you aren't a Canon user it should be smooth sailing.  Well, as smooth as a lens with whacked cams can be.


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> :waiting:



Well, photodude1956 hasnt' been online sine January, and Justman1020 since May.  So maybe it's time to skip past them to Rocketman.  Unless he needs the Canon adaptor.


----------



## astroNikon

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, photodude1956 hasnt' been online sine January, and Justman1020 since May.  So maybe it's time to skip past them to Rocketman.  Unless he needs the Canon adaptor.
Click to expand...


Then lens is already in transit to Aloicious

I haven't received the Adapter yet.  When it gets here then I'll forward it to the next Canon user after I check where the lens is.


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> Then lens is already in transit to Aloicious
> 
> I haven't received the Adapter yet.  When it gets here then I'll forward it to the next Canon user after I check where the lens is.



Alrighty then!


----------



## Aloicious

Yup, I'll let y'all know when I receive it. are we missing a bunch on the panoramio group? last ones I see on there are back from snowbear.


----------



## Rocketman1978

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, photodude1956 hasnt' been online sine January, and Justman1020 since May.  So maybe it's time to skip past them to Rocketman.  Unless he needs the Canon adaptor.
Click to expand...

That Rocketman fellow needs the adapter, I suppose I could free lens it now that experimentation time is more aplenty but I'd rather shoot native.


----------



## astroNikon

Rocketman1978 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, photodude1956 hasnt' been online sine January, and Justman1020 since May.  So maybe it's time to skip past them to Rocketman.  Unless he needs the Canon adaptor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Rocketman fellow needs the adapter, I suppose I could free lens it now that experimentation time is more aplenty but I'd rather shoot native.
Click to expand...

We have some time as Aliocious should be getting the lens anydays
and hopefully the adapter will show up in the mean time.


----------



## Aloicious

Lens came today. wow, this thing is goofy. the zoom definitely has some problems with it, but MF seems to be fine, I'll get some shots and pass it on. I am starting a new position at work this week so it may be a few days before I can get out and shoot with it.


----------



## astroNikon

Hey I found the receipt ... I can give you the shipping information now  :mrgreen:


----------



## Aloicious

Yeah thatd be great hah


----------



## Aloicious

due to the issues with the Zoom, I'm just leaving this thing at 50mm and using MF. I'll probably do stitched shots if I need a wider view than 50mm gives, and crop if I need a narrower view. 

I'm going to take it to work with me today and see if I can stop some places along my commute and do a few shots here and there. we've got a nice thunderstorm going on so it should make for some interesting views, luckily I've got a rain cover that will keep the lens and body dry...Plus this will be the first time I'll be able to use my "new" geared head out in the field (its a modified Arca d4), so that'll be fun.


----------



## astroNikon

Aloicious said:


> due to the issues with the Zoom, I'm just leaving this thing at 50mm and using MF. I'll probably do stitched shots if I need a wider view than 50mm gives, and crop if I need a narrower view. .



yeah, I just kept it in manual and did manual zooming and focusing.
But as you saw, zooming for some reason changes the focusing.
and the cams get stuck

not a lens you want AutoFocus turned on


----------



## Aloicious

well, I regularly go and cover the legendary Speed week racing on the Bonneville salt flats, and everything worked out perfectly getting the lens in time for it (this weekend) so I was going to take it and do some shooting with it out there...BUT...recent rainstoms have left standing water on the part of the salt that the racing takes place and they just cancelled the whole thing this year: SCTA - Home Page

d'oh! oh well, I'll probably still go out and do some shooting with the lens at and around the flats anyways, its a pretty cool place, they'll just be more landscape-y shots instead...

I also have been trying it with some macroish stuff too. today is the start of my weekend so I'll get more shooting with it in the next few days and should be able to get some shots posted up and ship it off mid-next week...So whats the plan with shipping it/missing converter/etc? I'm thinking I should just skip down to the next Nikon shooter on the list...


----------



## Aloicious

Since Rocketman is waiting for the Canon adapter, ToddnTN hasn't been logged on in 3 months and hasn't made really any posts for 6 months, looks like maybe MartinCrabtree would be the next logical recipient?


----------



## astroNikon

no adapter yet .... send it to the next Nikonian


----------



## HughGuessWho

Wow. I haven't been on for a while. Been quite busy making a living. Thought I would drop by to see how the project was going. How depressing it was to find out that the adapter I donated so that Canon users could participate has been rudely "lost". Sad that some can be so thoughtless. Sorry Canon fans, I tried.


----------



## Justman1020

Sorry everyone that i Dissapeared, thing's got SUPER busy here in Orlando and I have been without internet. I will need the Canon adapter in order to be able to use the lens, but throw me back in whenever, I am not expecting any dissapearences on my behalf again! just had a lot happen at once with family issues and work. 

On the plus side, with work I have gotten to shoot a lot of concerts due to us expanding, and it was fun! lol


----------



## Aloicious

Well, I got rear-ended by a drunk driver the other day so I've been dealing with that my whole weekend, wasn't able to get out to the salt flats like I wanted, but I'll get what I can and send it off to Martin the next day or so.


----------



## MOREGONE

Aloicious said:


> Well, I got rear-ended by a drunk driver the other day so I've been dealing with that my whole weekend, wasn't able to get out to the salt flats like I wanted, but I'll get what I can and send it off to Martin the next day or so.



Bummer, sorry to hear. Hope you're alright


----------



## astroNikon

Aloicious said:


> Well, I got rear-ended by a drunk driver the other day so I've been dealing with that my whole weekend, wasn't able to get out to the salt flats like I wanted, but I'll get what I can and send it off to Martin the next day or so.


Oh, that stinks.  I hope the only thing damaged was the vehicle and not you.


----------



## snowbear

Aloicious said:


> Well, I got rear-ended by a drunk driver the other day so I've been dealing with that my whole weekend, wasn't able to get out to the salt flats like I wanted, but I'll get what I can and send it off to Martin the next day or so.



I hope you are OK.


----------



## Aloicious

thanks! yeah everyone was fine no injuries or anything, but since he had like nothing (no proof of insurance, license, etc) he got arrested and they impounded his vehicle and I've had to deal with all the insurance stuff and all the repairs and everything. sucks, but oh well. 

I'm just waiting to hear back from Martin to get his address, I PM'd him a few days ago and haven't heard anything, if I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I'll go down to the next active nikon shooter.


----------



## Rocketman1978

You can put me where ever necessary for the return of the Canon adapter.  I'd be willing to donate one, sorry not a $100 one but $20-30 for the cause.  Just let me know.


----------



## astroNikon

Rocketman1978 said:


> You can put me where ever necessary for the return of the Canon adapter.  I'd be willing to donate one, sorry not a $100 one but $20-30 for the cause.  Just let me know.


You don't want an expensive one anyways.  This lens is a manual focus lens for all practical purposes.

no adapter ... yet ...


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Hey. Just got back into town and sent my address to Aloicious. Been outta town for work.


----------



## Zman9398

Can't wait to get the lens. How many states has it been to?


----------



## Aloicious

MartinCrabtree said:


> Hey. Just got back into town and sent my address to Aloicious. Been outta town for work.



I'll be shipping it out on Monday. should have some time to get my shots with it edited and uploaded. they aren't my best work but that's not really what the project is about I suppose


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Remove me from the list. Google wants more information than I am willing to divulge. Forgive me for the waste of your time. My apologies.


----------



## astroNikon

Google ?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

In order to share the images via Panoramia I must create a Google account. They want more information than I will share. Large corporations have shown they are irresponsible with personal information and I choose not to share any unless absolutely necessary. So I must bow out after looking forward to this for quite some time and 2 iterations. Oh well. Like I said my apologies to the organizers.


----------



## The_Traveler

you don't have to tell the truth


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I tried that and they verify using the phone number supplied.


----------



## Zman9398

_get one of those texting apps that give you a number and then use that _


----------



## astroNikon

MartinCrabtree said:


> In order to share the images via Panoramia I must create a Google account. They want more information than I will share. Large corporations have shown they are irresponsible with personal information and I choose not to share any unless absolutely necessary. So I must bow out after looking forward to this for quite some time and 2 iterations. Oh well. Like I said my apologies to the organizers.


I had to go back and reread the initial posts.  Didn't know to post the pics in Panoramia .... Guess I'll get to that sooner or later.


----------



## FITBMX

Is it to late to be added to the list? If so that's fine, I had not seen this thread before.


----------



## Braineack

astroNikon said:


> I had to go back and reread the initial posts.  Didn't know to post the pics in Panoramia .... Guess I'll get to that sooner or later.



lol, isnt that the whole point?


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and reread the initial posts.  Didn't know to post the pics in Panoramia .... Guess I'll get to that sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, isnt that the whole point?
Click to expand...

If that was the definition of the "whole point" yes, otherwise no or maybe.
:mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> Remove me from the list. Google wants more information than I am willing to divulge. Forgive me for the waste of your time. My apologies.




You don't HAVE to post them on Panoramio.  You can post them just here if you like.


----------



## Designer

FITBMX said:


> Is it to late to be added to the list? If so that's fine, I had not seen this thread before.



Send your contact information to 480Sparky in a PM.


----------



## 480sparky

FITBMX said:


> Is it to late to be added to the list? If so that's fine, I had not seen this thread before.



Nope.  Just PM me your info per the OP.


----------



## Designer

I got only one photograph that was any good, so I posted it in this thread.


----------



## FITBMX

Super cool! Thanks!!!


----------



## Aloicious

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remove me from the list. Google wants more information than I am willing to divulge. Forgive me for the waste of your time. My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't HAVE to post them on Panoramio. You can post them just here if you like.
Click to expand...


yeah, a few others have just posted them to the thread. or I'm sure one of us with a panoramio account would be happy to put them up there if you would like. 

I sent you a PM about it (MartinCrabtree) I'll hold off on shipping it to you or contacting someone else until I hear back. please let me know either way.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

OK as long as that's acceptable we'll go that route. Just didn't want to disrupt the project when it's moving along so well.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well after all that brouhaha google accepted the bogus name/number anyway. So the images will appear on Panaramio eventually. I'm going to shoot some film with my F5 and 1972 Nikon F as well as the D3100 and the D90 I got from pixmedic. We are opening a motorcycle shop and have a showroom full of exotic bikes. And I live in the country as well so I'll waste a few hundred frames both analog and digital. Sorry about the BS.


----------



## Aloicious

MartinCrabtree said:


> Well after all that brouhaha google accepted the bogus name/number anyway. So the images will appear on Panaramio eventually. I'm going to shoot some film with my F5 and 1972 Nikon F as well as the D3100 and the D90 I got from pixmedic. We are opeing a motorcycle shop and have a showroom full of exotic bikes. And I live in the country as well so I'll waste a few hundred frames both analog and digital. Sorry about the BS.



no worries, looking forward to seeing your shots from it!


----------



## Aloicious

Ok, well here's my shots with it, nothing spectacular, but still fun nonetheless..I tried to add them to the panoramio site, I think they're on there but I've never used it before so let me know if I did something incorrectly.

Jordanelle Resivoir panorama, just outside Heber City, UT






Hot Air Balloons taking off in Park City, UT





Wasp thinking I'm a little too close at 50mm macro distances, in Tooele, UT:





Honeybee too busy to care about how close I was also in Tooele, UT:


----------



## astroNikon

MartinCrabtree said:


> Well after all that brouhaha google accepted the bogus name/number anyway. So the images will appear on Panaramio eventually. I'm going to shoot some film with my F5 and 1972 Nikon F as well as the D3100 and the D90 I got from pixmedic. We are opening a motorcycle shop and have a showroom full of exotic bikes. And I live in the country as well so I'll waste a few hundred frames both analog and digital. Sorry about the BS.


Selling any Ducati ST2 or ST4s ?
oh wrong thread for that ....
I posted a few in this thread, I didn't know about the Panoramio thing
The weekend I went and shot was bad . storms came through and the sky was dull grey.  Oh well .. at least I had fun.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Nah Max is on a late model BMW and Aprilia V4 binge right now. He picked up a RSV4 Tuono Saturday while I was away. *


----------



## FITBMX

Aloicious said:


> Ok, well here's my shots with it, nothing spectacular, but still fun nonetheless..I tried to add them to the panoramio site, I think they're on there but I've never used it before so let me know if I did something incorrectly.
> 
> Jordanelle Resivoir panorama, just outside Heber City, UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Air Balloons taking off in Park City, UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp thinking I'm a little too close at 50mm macro distances, in Tooele, UT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeybee too busy to care about how close I was also in Tooele, UT:



Nice photos, I like the one of the bee!


----------



## 480sparky

Aloicious said:


> Ok, well here's my shots with it, nothing spectacular, but still fun nonetheless..I tried to add them to the panoramio site, I think they're on there but I've never used it before so let me know if I did something incorrectly.



They're there.


----------



## Aloicious

FITBMX said:


> Nice photos, I like the one of the bee!



Thanks!



480sparky said:


> They're there.



Oh good, for some reason they weren't showing up right after I posted them. I wasn't sure if they needed approval or something else. Thanks!


----------



## Aloicious

I was hoping to get the lens shipped out to MartinCrabtree today, but it looks like I won't be able to get to the PO before it closes today, so it will go out tomorrow instead


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Check yer inbox. 

Boy have I got a treat for you guys. We have a Lamborghini Mercialago in the showroom and I have access to the keys.


----------



## Aloicious

Sweet. I got your pm till go out tomorrow for sure.


----------



## astroNikon

MartinCrabtree said:


> Check yer inbox.
> 
> Boy have I got a treat for you guys. We have a Lamborghini Mercialago in the showroom and I have access to the keys.


What time are you picking me up in for a spin????


----------



## pthrift

Op has a pm....I want to join this fun

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check yer inbox.
> 
> Boy have I got a treat for you guys. We have a Lamborghini Mercialago in the showroom and I have access to the keys.
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you picking me up in for a spin????
Click to expand...



Why did DJ Jazzy Jeff's _Parents Just Don't Understand_ start playing in my head?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Honestly I'm kinda scared to drive it. People trust me with their big money motorcycles all day long. However few of them cost more than a house. I've driven a lot of exotics and they're sort of disappointing. Angry,twitchy handling and nervous are words I've used to describe them. The Ferraris and Porches are the best of that ilk. But they are beautiful and wonderful to photograph each and every one.

A teaser of a recent encounter.

*Ferrari 360 Challenge.


----------



## astroNikon

MartinCrabtree said:


> Honestly I'm kinda scared to drive it. People trust me with their big money motorcycles all day long. However few of them cost more than a house. I've driven a lot of exotics and they're sort of disappointing. Angry,twitchy handling and nervous are words I've used to describe them. The Ferraris and Porches are the best of that ilk. But they are beautiful and wonderful to photograph each and every one.
> 
> A teaser of a recent encounter.
> 
> *Ferrari 360 Challenge.


Back in my automotive days  I used to have to test drive the high powered cars - before environmental chambers and electronic testing existed.
I remember taking a preproduction 348 out once and fishtailed for about 50 yards until I realized that I was driving a very expensive car that wasn't mine.


----------



## Aloicious

Forgot to post this up, but the lens is en route to MartinCrabtree


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Anxiously awaiting the arrival. Be outta town until Friday night but someone's here to accept it.


----------



## odagled

Sparky, I sent a PM. Would love to be added to the list!

-Danny


----------



## pthrift

odagled said:


> Sparky, I sent a PM. Would love to be added to the list!
> 
> -Danny


I said the same but I never got any response from him :/ 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## 480sparky

pthrift said:


> odagled said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, I sent a PM. Would love to be added to the list!
> 
> -Danny
> 
> 
> 
> I said the same but I never got any response from him :/
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.
Click to expand...


I've sent you 4 emails now.


----------



## pthrift

480sparky said:


> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odagled said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, I sent a PM. Would love to be added to the list!
> 
> -Danny
> 
> 
> 
> I said the same but I never got any response from him :/
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've sent you 4 emails now.
Click to expand...

I've gotten 4? really?  Hmmm..I need to check my spam settings then, I only received the one sent at 857am this morning

Edit: sure enough you've sent several messages.  My spam folder picked up your domain as spam and kicked it out. I'm sorry-


----------



## astroNikon

pthrift said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said the same but I never got any response from him :/
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent you 4 emails now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten 4? really?  Hmmm..I need to check my spam settings then, I only received the one sent at 857am this morning
> 
> Edit: sure enough you've sent several messages.  My spam folder picked up your domain as spam and kicked it out. I'm sorry-
Click to expand...


Make sure your INBOX isn't FULL .. and unable to receive PMs


----------



## 480sparky

astroNikon said:


> Make sure your INBOX isn't FULL .. and unable to receive PMs



This is email..... not PMs.


----------



## astroNikon

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure your INBOX isn't FULL .. and unable to receive PMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is email..... not PMs.
Click to expand...

:hail:


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well I got home tonight to a package waiting for me. Opened it up and removed the lens. It's really screwed up. No focus or zoom ring movement whatsoever. Aperture ring moves freely and seems to be OK. I'll see what I can do with it in the morning (it's late) but with it being fixed that will challenge everyone. We shall see.


----------



## Aloicious

Yeah I had the same issues. The focus ring stiffness seems the least when you can get the zoom around 50mm, anywhere else in the zoom range and the focus ring kind of locks up


----------



## astroNikon

Yeah that lens had a few issues.
I was able to, after moving the zoom back and forth get the internal cams to work to zoom up and down a bit.  Of course zooming also changed the focusing, so you had to be aware of that.

Don't have your camera AF ON that's for sure.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

After a few minutes screwing with it we came to an agreement. This lens will challenge your abilities and patience as well.

Since I have to work a weird schedule lately can I keep it a few extra days?

A shot from this afternoon.


​


----------



## astroNikon

Yeah, it was a *fun* lens wasn't it   lol


----------



## Braineack

Worked fine when I had it


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> Worked fine when I had it


Didn't when I had it.

internal cams all messed up.
If you zoom manually (don't even try AutoFocus) the focus would change
Then, if you could change the focus then you were all set.
I had to move the zoom back and forth in order for the cam to work .. it would get stuck.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

When it showed up here the packaging was sparse. If that's how it's been shipped around it's the reason is FUBAR'D. I'll pad it up well.

Since it's late and I'm leaving for work early AM tomorrow I'll be shipping it out on Saturday 9/7 in the AM. Photos of the Lambo to arrive soon.

Just sent MOREGONE a PM since he seems to be next up.


----------



## Aloicious

that is likely the way it's been shipped around for a while, I actually added some padding to it, but mainly I just re-used the packaging I received it with. it was a few layers of bubble wrap, and there was no movement within the box once sealed up, so it didn't concern me much, especially due to all the problems the lens already had I didn't feel I needed to go out and purchase more packaging for it. but regardless of padding amount, the length of travel it's been through, it could have easily been dropped several times or mishandled by carriers and easily dislodged something inside. I don't think anyone here has been blaming any member for the damage, just more like letting people know so that its not a surprise when the lens is received. 

there is a lens in the FS section that people have been talking about making as a replacement lens, perhaps we should swap it out. that'd be up to Sparky though since this is his project.


----------



## astroNikon

Aloicious said:


> there is a lens in the FS section that people have been talking about making as a replacement lens, perhaps we should swap it out. that'd be up to Sparky though since this is his project.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that .... what do you think Sparky ?  --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ens-becz-s-broken-looking-good-home-free.html


----------



## sm4him

I had no real problems with the lens back when I had it, but that was early on. If I recall correctly, there was a place that it could kinda "stick" in the zoom range, but no other issues. So it does sound like something has befallen the poor lens as it travels the world.

It's entirely up to Sparky, but my vote would be to just keep using the existing lens until it just won't work for anyone at all, and then send it back to Sparky and call the project done. If we pick up another lens, even a free one, it changes the project. The journey needs to be made by a SINGLE lens, imo.


----------



## Braineack

switching to a different lens defeats the purpose.  plus who wants to use a boring, broken-as-well, manual-focus-only kit lens?


----------



## astroNikon

the existing lens is actually a little bit beyond broken.
send it back to sparky for a proper burial

the other kit lens works smoothly it just doesn't autofocus.   but doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Designer

astroNikon said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a lens in the FS section that people have been talking about making as a replacement lens, perhaps we should swap it out. that'd be up to Sparky though since this is his project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot about that .... what do you think Sparky ?  --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ens-becz-s-broken-looking-good-home-free.html
Click to expand...


Sending that lens around wouldn't enhance anyone's experience because almost every Nikon owner already has one or had one at one time.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Very busy but................


Focus is difficult to nail on a roll.​


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well my time with the lens is done. It's on it's way to MOREGONE. 

Disappointing but still got a few shots worthy of sharing. The hardest part is getting a sharp focus. I was going to use it on every Nikon I have but that went out the window when I saw what I had to deal with. The experience reinforced my love of legacy glass,i.e. manual focus METAL bodied lenses. I'll upload some images to Panoramia later today/tomorrow.*

If there's interest I'm considering doing this with a manual focus prime lens. Anyone interested?


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I wonder if Nikon was directed to this page they would find it interesting and sponsor our challenge. Could make for a cool campaign in regards to their products durability and what the lens has seen in its life.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Some photos are up on Panoramio. I'll look a little harder and see if I like any others enough to publish.


----------



## pthrift

MartinCrabtree said:


> Well my time with the lens is done. It's on it's way to MOREGONE.
> 
> Disappointing but still got a few shots worthy of sharing. The hardest part is getting a sharp focus. I was going to use it on every Nikon I have but that went out the window when I saw what I had to deal with. The experience reinforced my love of legacy glass,i.e. manual focus METAL bodied lenses. I'll upload some images to Panoramia later today/tomorrow.*
> 
> If there's interest I'm considering doing this with a manual focus prime lens. Anyone interested?


I would probably be interested.  this sort of science/social project fascinates me.


----------



## Aloicious

MartinCrabtree said:


> Well my time with the lens is done. It's on it's way to MOREGONE.
> 
> Disappointing but still got a few shots worthy of sharing. The hardest part is getting a sharp focus. I was going to use it on every Nikon I have but that went out the window when I saw what I had to deal with. The experience reinforced my love of legacy glass,i.e. manual focus METAL bodied lenses. I'll upload some images to Panoramia later today/tomorrow.*
> 
> If there's interest I'm considering doing this with a manual focus prime lens. Anyone interested?



I love real MF lenses. I'd for sure be up for it.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I'd like to participate if another one of these happens


----------



## 480sparky

So far, this one is still going.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

480sparky said:


> So far, this one is still going.



That is if the Post Office ever delivers the damn thing to MOREGONE.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well the lens left North Carolina Tuesday the 9th and hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## pthrift

If it had to go from NC to say cali; it'll take 4 or maybe 5 days I'd guess


----------



## MartinCrabtree

pthrift said:


> If it had to go from NC to say cali; it'll take 4 or maybe 5 days I'd guess



It was shipped 2 day priority.


----------



## pthrift

Oh. That's a problem then


----------



## 480sparky

Maybe it took a detour to a repair facility and will be fixed en-route.


----------



## D-B-J

So let's say that I already participated... but didn't do it justice.  Can I tag in again? I wanna do better!


----------



## 480sparky

D-B-J said:


> So let's say that I already participated... but didn't do it justice.  Can I tag in again? I wanna do better!



Sure... no reason you can't.

I'll add you to the end of the list.


----------



## D-B-J

480sparky said:


> Sure... no reason you can't.
> 
> I'll add you to the end of the list.



Sweet deal!


----------



## frommrstomommy

Can I be added to the list as well? Also.. priority shipments should come with tracking. I'd check tracking and see. It's rare but I've had USPS accidentally route the packages to the wrong places and it always takes forever to get it back in the right direction.


----------



## 480sparky

frommrstomommy said:


> Can I be added to the list as well? Also.. priority shipments should come with tracking. I'd check tracking and see. It's rare but I've had USPS accidentally route the packages to the wrong places and it always takes forever to get it back in the right direction.



Follow the instructions in the OP.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Update:It has arrived in Phoenix.   Man I was glad to see that. After all this lens has been through to disappear into the void would be an unfitting end when there's so much left to be done.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I'm in Arizona as well! Yuma.


----------



## 480sparky

frommrstomommy said:


> I'm in Arizona as well! Yuma.



Say hello to my uncle there.  He should be back from Idaho by now for the winter.


----------



## frommrstomommy

480sparky said:


> Say hello to my uncle there.  He should be back from Idaho by now for the winter.



Yes.. the "snow birds" are flocking in right about now.. lol more so next month though, its still well over 100 here now.


----------



## MOREGONE

Hello,

Lens has been received in expected condition. I have to shoot everyday for a 365 project so I'll use it a couple times and have it on it's way to IronMaskDuval shortly.

I've never seen a soft collapsible hood like this before I dig it!


----------



## Aloicious

MOREGONE said:


> Hello,
> 
> Lens has been received in expected condition. I have to shoot everyday for a 365 project so I'll use it a couple times and have it on it's way to IronMaskDuval shortly.
> 
> I've never seen a soft collapsible hood like this before I dig it!



I've got one for a 52?mm thread, if you want it you can have it.


----------



## MOREGONE

I have to say, this lens is pretty close to done. Using it is a PITA. The focus is pretty messed up. The  focus ring is very notchy and you are not able to focus on everything you want.  The focal length also play a roll in what you can focus on. So if you get it to a close notch, you may zoom a little to fine tune it

I was mostly trying to set it to infinity and do some scenic landscape stuff but that was too much to ask.  

If we don't get another hurricane coming through Arizona today I will shoot once more with it then have it out asap


----------



## 480sparky

Then perhaps it's time to end the project.

I'll work on procuring another lens, and we'll pick up where this one left off.  Let me check what the local store has available.

But it will be LAA No 4.


----------



## Braineack

MOREGONE said:


> I've never seen a soft collapsible hood like this before I dig it!



It's from circa 1970 as well.  It was on my dad's old Vivtar 28mm lens.


----------



## Braineack

480sparky said:


> Then perhaps it's time to end the project.
> 
> I'll work on procuring another lens, and we'll pick up where this one left off.  Let me check what the local store has available.



Pretty sad.  I was one of the first who used it and it seemed fine to me; the focus would just get hung up every now and again, but that was about it.

I actually like it quite well and would even use one day-to-day on my D600 if I ever came across a good copy; even over my 24-70 2.8 VC.


----------



## 480sparky

Braineack said:


> Pretty sad.  I was one of the first who used it and it seemed fine to me; the focus would just get hung up every now and again, but that was about it.
> 
> I actually like it quite well and would even use one day-to-day on my D600 if I ever came across a good copy; even over my 24-70 2.8 VC.



I noticed the 'catch' as well. It could well be the lens already was on the downhill slope when I got hold of it.  By the description, it sounds like a ribbon cable inside has come loose or gotten broken.  Such is life, however.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## 480sparky

Well, I went to the local camera store this morning and found a replacement.  Details to follow.


----------



## sm4him

It's DEAD, Jim...err, Ken.


----------



## 480sparky

Dammit, Sharon... I'm an electrician, not a Lens Doctor!


----------



## MOREGONE

Alright, the lens is en route back to @480sparky 

I'll have my photos edit and tagged tonight I hope.

Thanks


----------



## dennybeall

OK, I feel really stupid but I can not find a way to send you a PM. Usually on a Forum it says "Send A PM" somewhere but I can't find it.
What am I missing?


----------



## sm4him

dennybeall said:


> OK, I feel really stupid but I can not find a way to send you a PM. Usually on a Forum it says "Send A PM" somewhere but I can't find it.
> What am I missing?



It's called a "Conversation" now. Because "PM" is SO last week. ;-)


----------



## dennybeall

OK, Thanks. Whoda Thunk it????? A conversation.


----------



## 480sparky

Importrant note:  As this lens has become unusable, LAA Round 3 is now Closed.  Please direct your attention to LAA, Round 4.


----------



## MOREGONE

So I have been working on a 365 day selfie project and was happy to get to add another story into my project with use of the lens.

Here is day 278 of my 365 +1 project.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p6ETLo]
	

278 of 365 +1 by Moregone Photos, on Flickr[/URL]


----------

